# Buried penis repair



## dawndl

Does anyone know what code to use for buried/hidden penis repair?  Thank you.


----------



## Sherry Counts

Cpt- 14040
dx-752.65


----------



## dawndl

Thank you!


----------



## Philip22

*Buried Penis Repair (Adult)*



dawndl said:


> Does anyone know what code to use for buried/hidden penis repair?  Thank you.



Also take a look at:
ICD 10: N48.83
CPT: 54300 -Per guidance from the AUA


----------

